# Good gauge pod for a MK4 GLI 1.8T?



## Larsmeister32 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am wondering about getting boost and EGT gauges for my 2004.5 GLI 1.8T I have thought about NewSouth's steering wheel mounted pod or an A-pillar mounted pod. 

Wondering peoples thoughts or if they have any experience or recommendations of any. 

Thanks


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

Just make sure when you get one, I dont think you want it blocking the info cluster, I made the mistake of not thinking about that when I got mine. It lasted a day then i ordered the right one:thumbup: Just my 2 cents


----------



## Larsmeister32 (Aug 11, 2010)

llllllll vr6 lllllll said:


> Just make sure when you get one, I dont think you want it blocking the info cluster, I made the mistake of not thinking about that when I got mine. It lasted a day then i ordered the right one:thumbup: Just my 2 cents


On the steering wheel? was it offset or centered??


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

Larsmeister32 said:


> On the steering wheel? was it offset or centered??


Originally got the centered one, and currently have the offset one. If i were to run 2 gauges I would run this.
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV_GLI--1.8T/Interior/Gauges/Column_Pods/ES4650/


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

or this
http://www.namotorsports.net/detail.cfm/part_cd/ATI-MK3-EPOD-60


----------



## akrazyassho (Jul 18, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...r-Vent-Pod-amp-Electrical-Boost-Gauge-Package!

great idea if you only are gonna run boost, i prefer a clean look


----------



## Larsmeister32 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah I was maybe thinking about running boost and EGT gauges. I just figured out the A pillar pod sets are out because I have an Airbag up there and I would like to have my steering wheel free of gauges so I can see the insturment cluster at any angle. I may have to go for the vent mounted one, anyone have one and recommend it? Easy to install?


----------



## akrazyassho (Jul 18, 2010)

I dont have it but i've only heard good things about it. I plan on getting it when they finish w/ the Gti ones. The install is simple, same as any other boost gauge, and theres plenty of DYI on removing the vents. 

Theres also gauge pods for your sunroof motor cover, so you can have ones above you.


----------

